# what does show feed do exactly?



## frickpse (Aug 8, 2013)

well ive priced feed and show feed. theres 4 dollars difference. what will show feed do for the several show goats i have do that regular food wont do for them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Normally the show feeds have more protein, fat, certain minerals, possibly vitamins. So a show feed will build weight and muscle faster than a plain sweet feed, so to say. A show feed helps them look their best, whether it be a dairy feed, or meat feed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

show feed has more special fats and minerals and many are higher in alfalfa. They will shine up your goats coat and give them a little more luster and healthy look compared to most regular bagged feed for goats. 
For example: Biotin may be added for healthy hair and hoofs.
flaxseed oil may be added to increase omega fats(not great at explaining that)
I think A product called Zin-pro ect... may be added. 
There are also yeasts to help with rumen balance
and more whole grains(cotton seed, whole soybean) that are ground up instead of a lot of cheaper types of grains, such as wheat midds and distiller grains. 

It is amazing how a label can read exactly the same, but have very different ingredients.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Exactly ^^, say I buy a cheap dog food at the store (walmart, kmart, etc) and I buy the brand I've used for the past 20 years. They are called the same thing, Dog Food, but the ingredients and quality are worlds off.


----------



## frickpse (Aug 8, 2013)

so if ive fed my goats all the same thing, they are 5-6 months old and i start a few on show feed for a show in october/december. am i going to see that noticable difference


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You should, they'd gain weight faster, shiny coats,more muscle, more growth.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Other then slightly higher/better ingredients its usually certified mold free.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Most have a satisfaction guarantee or your money back policy too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice everyone


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

The biggest difference is good show feeds are a complete feed and you feed very little hay. Therefore the animals main source of food is high quality rationed feed that can be controlled to push or hold depending on your goals. Essential and Showrite are over $20 a bag here and those two are excellent show feeds. For does I highly recommended Essential show doe 16/6. There is nothing else like it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I kind of wondered this too. I know the show feeds are fit for show animals, whereas the regular goat feeds are just your typical every-day-goat feed. 
For my kids 4-H goats, we've been feeding regular feed, and did give them a horse supplement. It really REALLY helped put on weight for one of my son's does who was lacking. Did okay for the others.

Next year I am hoping my budget will be better, and we'll be able to get their does on a good show quality feed. Maybe the wethers too.
Problem is, the only thing I can find locally is the Purina feeds at a local feed store and there is never a guarantee it will be in stock, plus I honestly just don't really care for those feeds. We used them last year and didn't see a difference in the goats vs. the feed we regularly use <We use 16% medicated pelleted goat developer I think Nancy uses the same feed we use>.

I wouldn't even know where to begin on looking for a show feed nearby that would work into a budget. I remember there was a kind recommended from Ohio, but I was told the only way I could have it shipped here is if I bought a pallet at a time, and I don't know of anyone I could buy some from.

I know it's never too early to start planning for the next year. It will be upon us before we know it.


----------

